# Driver app on the iPad



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi.

Is anyone using an iPad (mini) for the driver app?

Does the Uber system redirect telephone calls to your mobile phone?


----------



## akaBitter (Jul 8, 2017)

Yes: I've used it on a full size LTE iPad.

Yes, sort of: Since it has a SIM card installed, it has its own phone number, if you try to call your rider from this device, you get an error that the number is not the one tied to your account and to enter the correct number. This really didn't work right and caused a lot of confusion for me and the rider so I switched back to just a phone, but this was months ago. Might be different now?

Not sure how/if it works on a wi-fi only iPad.


----------



## adamchaseyc (Sep 26, 2017)

i am also looking for


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

It DOES and it’s really easy to set up if you phone is an iPhone.
On your iPhone go to settings, scroll down to phone and hit the “calls on other devices”. Then under “allow calls on” activate the iPad. That is IF your iPad and iPhone are logging the same Apple ID. Works great with plant tonic ear phones


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

adamchaseyc said:


> i am also looking for


...a funny monkey...???

Rakos


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Stav53 said:


> It DOES and it's really easy to set up if you phone is an iPhone.
> On your iPhone go to settings, scroll down to phone and hit the "calls on other devices". Then under "allow calls on" activate the iPad. That is IF your iPad and iPhone are logging the same Apple ID. Works great with plant tonic ear phones


I cannot rotate the Uber Driver APP .
my iPad is oriented horizontally because it has an attached keyboard
when I open the Uber Driver APP it is oriented the wrong way ....


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

I believe Uber only allows portrait. But i may be wrong


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Uber app does not rotate, always in portrait position. Kinda sucks.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

TCar said:


> Uber app does not rotate, always in portrait position. Kinda sucks.


Rotates just fine on Android, or JB Apple POS....


----------

